# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mountain Bike Patrol School - 2019 - Updated 5/20/19



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Massachusetts Port Authority Police Department*
Date: June 4, 5, 6, 2019
Location: Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Barre Police Department*
Date: June 17, 18, 19, 2019
Location: Barre, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Stonehill College Police Department*
Date: July 10, 11, 12, 2019
Location: Easton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Lasell College Police Department*
Date: July 16, 17, 18, 2019
Location: Newton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

*To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call these Police Departments for reservations.*


----------

